# FS: 29 gallon complete setup + 10 gallon



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

For sale: standard 29 gallon tank (30x12x18 inches) with Aquaclear 110 (AC110) hang on back filter with media and heater. And I'll throw in a DIY CFL light (92 watts total, 6500 kelvin color for plant growth) + DIY canopy. All for $40. Glass needs a bit of cleaning.

Also for sale: standard 10 gallon tank. 2 months old. Like new. $10

Pick up in coquitlam.

Note: The light/canopy is a bit ghetto. I am throwing them in for free with the 29 gallon!


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Still for sale. DIY stand is no longer available.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump to the top.


----------



## matedogg (Sep 18, 2010)

Tried to send PM but not sure if it went through.
Would like to take the AC110 off you for $20 if interested. Don't really need the tank though.
Thanks


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry but I don't want to part out.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

30 gallon tank with aquaclear 110 hang on back filter, Heater, substrate still available. Will throw in a free DIY canopy with 92 watt CFL light fixture. Everything works great. Ready to use. Just add water and fish!


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Ill take this off ur hands


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Buyer backed out. 30 gallon plus accessories still for sale.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Added 10 gallon tank to this thread.... $10.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump bump bump


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Still no serious buyer. All still for sale.


----------



## Ashleigh (Apr 24, 2010)

I PM'd you again. I definitely typed my number wrong the first time. Sorry about that!


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Only 29 gallon setup left. $40


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump to the top.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump bump bump


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

29 gallon sold.


----------

